# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Văn bản dịch đạt chất lượng

## Trans24h

Hôm nay, chúng ta sẽ bàn bạc về một chủ đề cũ nhưng vẫn còn giá trị: đảm bảo chất lượng dịch thuật.

*Cái gì giúp đảm bảo chất lượng bản dịch ?*

 Những câu hỏi - và nhiều hơn nữa - có lẽ chạy qua đầu bạn mỗi tuần, nếu không phải hàng ngày. Chúng chắc chắn là một trong số ít những điều chúng ta đã nghe khi làm việc trực tiếp với hàng trăm công ty đang nỗ lực tìm kiếm giải pháp toàn cầu hóa của họ.

 Viết nội dung sẽ được dịch là một nghệ thuật. Thông thường, mọi người không nhận ra rằng việc dành nhiều giờ điều chỉnh và cố gắng viết một thông điệp thật hoàn hảo, có thể tạo ra một thử thách thật sự khi dịch.

 nhưng mà đừng sợ ! Nếu bản dịch chất lượng cao trong danh sách ưu tiên của bạn (chúng tôi cho rằng điều này đúng với tất cả mọi người), có một số điều bạn có thể làm để đảm bảo nội dung của bạn đảm bảo cho việc dịch thuật - nhưng vẫn say mê và giàu trí tưởng tượng như bạn muốn.



*Hiểu mục đích*

  Biết phải nói gì và làm thế nào để nói nó rất quan trọng khi nói đến dịch thuật chất lượng. Mọi thông điệp đều có một mục đích và bạn không muốn điều đó bị mất trong bản dịch. Để tránh vấn đề này, điều quan trọng là bạn viết với một sự hiểu biết mọi thông tin được sử dụng trong nội dung và mục đích cụ thể của chúng. Ví dụ, bạn đang tìm cách để bán vật liệu cho một cây cầu đang xây hay cách cầu răng hoạt động trong nha khoa ? Mỗi nội dung chứa một phương pháp chính xác để biên soạn, sẽ phải được xem xét trước khi dịch. Vì vậy, hãy làm cho bản sao của bạn rõ ràng và cụ thể và súc tích. Bạn muốn chắc chắn rằng khi nội dung được dịch, có nghĩa là ý định ban đầu của bạn không bị trệch ra bên ngoài.

* Hiểu đối tượng của bạn*

  Bán một sản phẩm cho gia đình có con nhỏ ? Hoặc giải thích các thiết bị y tế cho một chuyên gia? Bạn phải xác định rõ đối tượng từ khi viết nội dung để đảm bảo chất lượng bản dịch. Đừng mất phương hướng vào đối tượng thực sự mà thông điệp của bạn hướng tới. Bạn sẽ không muốn xúc phạm họ bằng cách sử dụng một thì không đúng trong ngôn ngữ của họ. Đó là lý do vì sao điều quan trọng cần lưu ý là những khác biệt về văn hóa và điều này sẽ ảnh hưởng như nào đến phản ứng của họ với thông điệp được sử dụng - cho dù người đầu tiên, người thứ hai, người thứ ba hoặc lành mạnh và tích cực so với thụ động. Không chắc chắn về việc này? Hỏi công ty dịch thuật của bạn để được giúp đỡ, họ là những chuyên gia.

* Thích ứng với thị trường của bạn.*

  Khi bắt đầu soạn thảo nội dung chất lượng, tránh những nội dung Văn Hóa, Kinh tế - xã hội cụ thể. điều này có thể rất khó dịch và làm giảm khả năng hiểu rõ thông điệp của đối tượng. Tập trung vào việc làm cho nội dung của bạn ít nút thắt và dễ thích ứng trên toàn cầu. Sau tất cả, một cái "vòi phun nước" không có nghĩa tương tự với những người uống nước từ "bọt xà phòng".

*Tạo công cụ*

 Có nhiều tác giả có thể đã trệch hướng, dẫn đến sự thiếu nhất quán trong tài liệu. Xen vào quá trình dịch đa ngôn ngữ và giai đoạn này thậm chí còn phức tạp hơn. Chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên tạo các công cụ hướng dẫn, chủ giải và các mẫu tiêu chuẩn hóa nội dung cho các tác giả và dịch giả của bạn tận dụng. Cho những người tham gia một khuôn khổ, giúp đảm bảo chất lượng trong suốt dự án. Hình như, tìm các công cụ được cung cấp bởi công ty dịch thuật, giúp bạn tận dụng nguồn lực hiện có và phê duyệt trước thông điệp. (Những công cụ này thường tiết kiệm được thời gian và tiền bạc - hãy hỏi công ty dịch thuật của bạn về nó).

*Cố gắng cho sự đồng nhất*

 Nhà văn thường cố gắng tránh bị quá dư thừa và vay mượn, sử dụng những từ ngữ không giống nhau để mô tả điều tương tự. Cách tiếp cận này rất có thể tốt cho các ngôn ngữ nguồn, mà khi tìm đến dịch, phương pháp này có thể dẫn đến các thông điệp đi lạc ngay từ ban đầu - chưa nhắc đến số hóa đơn khổng lồ từ công ty dịch thuật. Để tránh làm đối tượng nhầm lẫn và giảm chi phí, phù hợp hơn với từ ngữ của bạn. Tính nhất quán và chất lượng dịch giống như bơ đậu phộng và mứt - chúng tay trong tay. Vì vậy, ngừng sử dụng số lượng lớn, rất lớn và khổng lồ những từ ngữ giống nhau theo nhiều cách không giống nhau...nếu bạn đi theo cách của chúng tôi.

*công dụng của đòn bẩy nội dung theo chiều ngang*

 Dịch thuật Chuẩn cung cấp dịch vụ toàn cầu hóa cho website, phần mềm, game, chiến dịch marketing...với chất lượng tốt nhất hiện nay, Hình như công ty còn cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật công chứng nhanh chóng và chuẩn xác.

 CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH THUẬT CÔNG CHỨNG 24H

 Hotline: 0948 944 222

 Email:info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

https://player.me/trans24h/about

https://hearthis.at/trans24h/

----------

